# hsu sub



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have got the dali ikon 6 mk2 speakers for fronts
dali vokal centre
dali zensor 7 as rears
dali zensor 1 as additional rears
and 4 dali alteco c1 atmos modules
a denon 4300 amp
a crown xls 1002 power amp
blue jeans speaker cable

i have decided to go with a hsu sub but in peoples opion what would be the best partner


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

HSU subs are not bad, but even in their flagship they are still using an older BASH amp. Seems like the drivers have gotten a bit of an upgrade over the years though. Looks like with your speaker setup you're going to appreciate something that hits hard but stays composed. 

I'll tell you, I was really a believer all these years in the power of a ported subwoofer because of the boost you get down low near the tuning frequency of the port. I've been converted, I love the tight sound of my sealed subwoofer. But I did get a rather stupid huge subwoofer, it overcomes the usual problem of falling off a cliff under 20 or even 15hz due to it's 4000 watt amp and 4 18's. You don't have to get that ridiculous to get the same sound though, I'd check out Power Sound Audio. Look at their dual-opposed 15's or 18 sealed models. They will match very well with any setup out there I feel, music or home theater.


----------

